# LOST KIDs are now HOME SAFE and Sound!



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Help!! 
I had sold 3 doelings and they left for their new home Mon May 30th the youngest one was 9 weeks old. They have been doing great. 

Today at 5 I get a call from the family that they are missing!
I grab one of the kids moms and rush over there (they are 10 miles from me)
So they had been there at noon when the lady left for the store when she got back just before 5 they were gone. 

They are far off a main road in the woods so theft is out. 
No evidence of predators and it was light out chickens loos in the yard. 
We shook grain scoops, called. The mom I brought with me was running all over the place calling. 
Nothing.  
After calling the police and searching the woods I left the mom there in hopes that if she herd them in the distance she would call to them. 
She went to contact all her neighbors and look more.
Nothing new as of now and it is dark and late. 
I am hoping that someone found them and has them contained. 
I told her to make flyers and post them everywhere. 

I can't think of what else to do or suggest?
Oh I worry for those kids and feel so bad for the family.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: LOST KIDS!!!!! Help to find lost goat kids???*

beings that goats are teritorial and rarely go far unless scared or unsure of their new home I am going to go with someone took them. Sad as it seems people do do that and we even had a member here have a goat taken out of her pasture and returned to her barn after a large search and CL postings with pictures and notifying lots of people that the goat was stolen.

I would have them do the same. People are always out to make a quick dollar by selling things on CL or out of their home so she should get the word out fast and far about the goats so that if they try to sell them they will get caught.

Now I hope they just got a little confused and lost and someone picked them up (like the people to brought a stray dog to our house and left it here for a night) and the girls are returned quickly.

Either way putting out notices adn even a small reward for their return may help.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: LOST KIDS!!!!! Help to find lost goat kids???*

I will suggest getting word out everywhere! 
I will post on CraigsList now.

There house is about a mile off the road kinda like where the Nigerians Unlimited meeting was held and actually in the same town. You are right though to not rule out theft and cover all bases.

Thanks!


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: LOST KIDS!!!!! Help to find lost goat kids???*

Oh my...I hope they are found soon!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: LOST KIDS!!!!! Help to find lost goat kids???*

Were they in a fenced in area? Was a gate open? Good Luck


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: LOST KIDS!!!!! Help to find lost goat kids???*

They were in a pretty well fenced area. There is what I think is a big enough gap at the gate that they could have slipped under.

Not home yet. :tears: 
Hopefully a honest person has them confined and they will be returned soon.

I think I will go pick back up the mom today. I can't imagine that if they are close enough to hear her they hadn't come back yet. When I got there with her she was cling pretty loud for quite a while and nothing. I don't want her to be lonely but not sure if she is helping by being there. :shrug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: LOST KIDS!!!!! Help to find lost goat kids???*

Oh no...I am so sorry.... 

I agree with Stacey... get the word out....

talk to neighbors....

I pray you find them soon.... :hug: ray:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: LOST KIDS!!!!! Help to find lost goat kids???*

I had the owners go to their neighbors and ask/tell all of them. 
I put it on my Facebook and posted on Craigslist. 
I had her call the police and animal control. 
Today she is going to post a bunch of flyers.

Do you think I should continue to leave the mom there?


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: LOST KIDS!!!!! Help to find lost goat kids???*

I think you should get the mom home. Don't want her gone too.

Jan


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: LOST KIDS!!!!! Help to find lost goat kids???*

Not sure with leaving the mom there....be careful...if it was someone that took the others... she is at risk of being taken as well...or escape..... :hug:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: LOST KIDS!!!!! Help to find lost goat kids???*

I think I will pick her up this afternoon. I am getting more worried about her. I know she can't fit out the gate where they got out. The house is set back over a mile off the road on a private driveway which is why we didn't think theft; but?
I am worried that if it was coyotes they may come back. I can't get her until 4PM. Oh let just hope it all turns out ok. ray:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: LOST KIDS!!!!! Help to find lost goat kids???*

:hug: ray:


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

*Re: LOST KIDS!!!!! Help to find lost goat kids???*

I reposted on my Pea Peeps page as well as my personal page. ray: :hug:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: LOST KIDS!!!!! Help to find lost goat kids???*

Years ago, a friends goats were gone (some dead) because a pack of dogs chased and killed some, but they found all the others about 5 miles from where they live, they were little Pygmy goats. we called the local radio stations and they put it out on the radio all day until we found them.
Put signs all over the place


----------



## TexasRanger (Feb 2, 2010)

*Re: LOST KIDS!!!!! Help to find lost goat kids???*

Try this site:
http://www.petamberalert.com/

Hope they find the goaties. :mecry:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: LOST KIDS!!!!! Help to find lost goat kids???*

I am so terribly sorry  I hope and pray they come home or someone has them and will return them.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

*Re: LOST KIDS!!!!! Help to find lost goat kids???*

This is so sad. I hate to think of the little ones lost and afraid somewhere.
We thought it impossible that someone would steal our 80+ pound tortoise. But they did. Luckily for us, he is a pretty lousy pet for the unprepared and he was returned.
Praying for the safe return of these babies. :sigh:


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

*Re: LOST KIDS!!!!! Help to find lost goat kids???*

Oh no! I hope they can find them. They might want to keep an eye on the goats for sale on Craigslist.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: LOST KIDS!!!!! Help to find lost goat kids???*

Thanks for all the wonderful suggestions!!! 
I will pass them on the owners. 
I am off to pick up my doe.


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

*Re: LOST KIDS!!!!! Help to find lost goat kids???*

How awful! I am so sorry this has happened. I hope they turn up safe and sound.

Deb Mc


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: LOST KIDS!!!!! Help to find lost goat kids???*

 awww they never found those sweet babies? so sad. I am very sorry. This is heartbreaking.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: LOST KIDS!!!!! Help to find lost goat kids???*

awww. so sorry! I had the same thing happen just a month ago. I sold two 2-month old doelings to a very nice family who used to have a large goat herd but got rid of them and now wanted just a couple pet pygmies. They put the doelings in a calf pen and the next morning they were gone. They saw little poop pebbles outside the barn so knew they'd gone outside. They did everything to try to find them. I offered to bring a mother over to see if that brings them back but they didn't ask for that. By the time a couple days went by they assumed a predator got them. so sad!  I felt so awful for the babies!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: LOST KIDS!!!!! Help to find lost goat kids???*

Nothing yet. I have my doe back home. Advertisement posted everywhere and everyone notified.

I feel so bad for the family as they had been attached to those kids and came every week to mu house to visit them as they grew starting the day after each was born. :sigh: 
I feel so bad for those 3 kids as unless someone has them confined they probably fell victim to coyotes. :tears:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: LOST KIDS!!!!! Help to find lost goat kids???*

THEY ARE BACK HOME!!!!! :stars: :dance: 
:wahoo: 
The police called her this afternoon that someone reported 3 little goats sleeping under their picnic table for the past 2 nights. :shocked: They just today decided to call the police. They were miles from her home and the story seams fishy BUT they are home!! :leap:


----------



## Trip Trap Mountain (May 1, 2011)

*Re: LOST KIDS!!!!! Help to find lost goat kids???*



freedomstarfarm said:


> THEY ARE BACK HOME!!!!! :stars: :dance:
> :wahoo:
> The police called her this afternoon that someone reported 3 little goats sleeping under their picnic table for the past 2 nights. :shocked: They just today decided to call the police. They were miles from her home and the story seams fishy BUT they are home!! :leap:


Hooray!!!!!!!! :leap:


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Fantastic!!

Jan


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

Wow! That does sound weird...but at least they are home!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

That's awesome!! ...yes...story sounds fishy for sure...but at least they are back where they belong!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

great story congrats.....I agree that it is fishy....I know if I saw an animal under my picnic table that wasn't a known wild animal I would report it right away.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I can't imagine not reporting it. They claimed that they just stayed in their back yard (no fence) for 2 days and slept under the picnic table for 2 nights. :chin: Can't imagine that! Oh and they fed them (who knows what) but didn't give them water. :doh: 
:scratch: Very hard story to believe.


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

At least they are home :leap: I am so happy for them!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

see thats why posting them being missing all over makes a difference  they probably knew they couldnt do anything with them (if stolen) so they "reported" them being "found"


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

I love a story with a happy ending. Am so glad they're home!

Deb Mc


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

I am so happy to hear this. :stars: :wahoo: :leap: :stars: 
Thank you so much for letting us know.

Sounds very much like our tortoise story. Those people also claimed to have *found* him in front of our house. 10 hours prior!!!!!!!! :hair:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks everyone!! I do think getting the word out everywhere did the job. :thumbup: 

:leap: The family is soooo happy to have them back.


----------



## Steve (Mar 12, 2011)

there for a few i thought you might have just missed them so much that you misplaced them where only you knew where they were ,im kidding of course but lucky to get them back!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

:laugh: Oh I do miss them. Luckily the family that bought them only lives about 20 mins away so we can visit. :greengrin:


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

:stars: :leap: :stars: 

:wahoo:


----------



## Subgoat Girls (May 8, 2011)

Yeah!! So happy they are home!! :clap:


----------



## jduwall (Aug 7, 2009)

wow...how scary..so glad you all found them ...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats...... :leap:  :hi5: :hug:


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

What a relief that they are home safe! I'm glad it all worked out and they were found.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Oh good! :clap: :leap:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks all!! Yes it is a happy end to what could have been a really sad story!


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

This is the BEST NEWS!!! I am soo happy!! I felt so bad for those little goaties and the people that purchased them too. I am relieved for you and for everyone involved


:leap: :leap: :leap: :leap: :leap: :leap: :leap: :leap: :leap: :leap:


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

wonderful news!!! so happpy for you all!


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

That is wonderful! Story definitely sounds fishy, but they are home safe and that is all that matters!


----------



## Hidden Waters Farm (Oct 3, 2010)

I'm glad they are back safe and sound! Their story does sound a little fishy though. It reminds me of when my horses went missing, We asked a PITA troublemaker neighbor about if they knew anything and they claimed they didn't. Well I knew darn well that the horses didn't unlatch the electrified gate by themselves. It turns out he hid them in they're barn overnight so we would call Animal Control because he wanted one of our horses.... We found them the next day over 3 miles from home up on the mountain where these barn sour babies would have never ended up by themselves.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Yes it is too bad that there are such dishonest people out there. I am just glad that if that was the case here they gave in and reported them. 
Also glad you got your horses back!


----------



## PznIvyFarm (Jul 25, 2010)

Hidden Waters Farm said:


> I'm glad they are back safe and sound! Their story does sound a little fishy though. It reminds me of when my horses went missing, We asked a PITA troublemaker neighbor about if they knew anything and they claimed they didn't. Well I knew darn well that the horses didn't unlatch the electrified gate by themselves. It turns out he hid them in they're barn overnight so we would call Animal Control because he wanted one of our horses.... We found them the next day over 3 miles from home up on the mountain where these barn sour babies would have never ended up by themselves.


Why would he assume he could get one if you called animal control?


----------



## Hidden Waters Farm (Oct 3, 2010)

Because if we called animal control saying they were loose/missing the neighbor is always in our business so he puts up a big fuss about it and claims they are always loose etc. so if we call the AC it would add up to his false claims he has stated to them in the past. In our area if you are at fault too many times the animal(s) in question get seized. He was determined to have one of them, but because a previous horse of theirs died of falling down a hill in the pasture I refused to sell her to him even though she was for sale at the time. I hope that makes sense, it did in my head.


----------

